# Citizen Eco-Drive



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Long time since I have been on the forum, but I am looking for some help with a Eco-drive, purchased in 2003 been in a drawer for over a year, when charging (been under a light for 4 days) it continues for 2 seconds stops then jumps 2 seconds, this indicates the cell needs charging ? the capacitor is a Panasonic MT621, question is how easy is it to change, I have read that the new capacitor has to be pre-charged, or can I fit it to the watch and let the internal charging system do its job, I have also read you must not touch it with bare fingers and either use plastic tweezers or use rubber gloves, help greatly appreciated.

Regards

Dave s


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

You shouldn't have to do anything more than set the watch to the correct time, or pull out and press in the crown. It's just indicating that it has been run down, resetting the crown should clear the indication.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

feenix said:


> You shouldn't have to do anything more than set the watch to the correct time, or pull out and press in the crown. It's just indicating that it has been run down, resetting the crown should clear the indication.


Thanks Feenix, I feel embarrassed, I set the time before charging and didn't think to move the crown again, now working OK.

Thanks

Dave S


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

dave993cars said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't have to do anything more than set the watch to the correct time, or pull out and press in the crown. It's just indicating that it has been run down, resetting the crown should clear the indication.
> ...


I only know because I made the same mistake myself.


----------

